# Gas grill won get over 400.



## lennyluminum (Oct 17, 2016)

I need help!! 
My gas grill won't get over 400* and I've tried all the ways to reset the regulator and the tank. Nothing has worked. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankerector (Oct 17, 2016)

Did you check the thermometer to make sure it is accurate?


----------



## lennyluminum (Oct 17, 2016)

Yes I used my igrill 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 17, 2016)

I had a nozzle on my charbroil IR. I had the screen on the regulator of my GOSM smoker rust and restricted propane flow. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## unlgrad2002 (Oct 17, 2016)

I've had several grills and struggled with everything labeled Charbroil. Even if it's not in your budget, I suggest saving up until the budget has room for a Weber Genesis. I am constantly stunned at how hot that grill can get. if you're looking for hard core searing temps I don't know what beats a Weber, without spending a lot more. Plus, I've never owned a Weber product that didn't last 3-4 times what a Charbroil product lasts. I hate being "that guy" but in my opinion you truly get what you pay for when it comes to grills.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2016)

I agree on the Weber. Mine will get to 600-700 degrees easily.

Al


----------



## meatsweats86 (Oct 18, 2016)

^^^  What those guys said about the Weber. I owned 2 $70 Aussie gas grills and they worked, but I had to throw them out every 2.5 years.  I wanted a larger grill, but the new Weber Genesis was not in my budget. I found a 12 year old Weber Genesis that was in great shape. Bought it for $200 with a full tank and it had new flavorizers, grates and a cover. My digital thermometer quit reading after it reached 600*.  

I would recommended storing it inside which will double it's life.

I live in a populated area and craigslist always has used and sometimes free Webers that only need $100 in parts and you'd have yourself a $500 Weber.

-MeatSweats


----------



## gr0uch0 (Oct 18, 2016)

Echo what others have said about Weber.  Char-Broil reminds me of AMF back in the day.  Started snatching up companies, began turning once quality products into cheapened shells of their former selves, and left customers with bad tastes in their mouths in the 70s and 80s:  Harley, Brunswick, and Hogan were just a few.

Look what Char-Broil has done to New Braunfels and Oklahoma Joe as a couple of examples:  at the risk of sounding snobbish, I wouldn't buy Char-Broil products simply out of principle, much less out of inferior quality.


----------



## lennyluminum (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow I know idea charbroile was a lower end brand. 

The thing is, it would get to 600 really fast and was great to cook on. But now it wondering get over 400. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 18, 2016)

lennyluminum said:


> Wow I know idea charbroile was a lower end brand.
> 
> The thing is, it would get to 600 really fast and was great to cook on. But now it wondering get over 400.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Call the tech support. They are pretty good and can help. I know the burners have a life time warranty on them.


----------



## b-one (Oct 19, 2016)

Any chance your just low on propane?


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 19, 2016)

I might have the answer to your problem because I ran into this problem with my propane griddle.  I was told by a propane delivery guy that newer propane tanks have a regulator that lessens the flow of gas if propane is moving too quickly out of it.  This precaution was put in place for safety reasons.  The example he gave me was that less say you left your tank opened and it was connected to your BBQ and some animal chewed through the connecting hose.  Could be a disaster. 

The advice he gave me that had worked is to make sure all knob are turned to off before you open the tank, open the tank slowly, and turn the grill on slowly one burner at a time.  Hope this helps


----------

